# Farmington Cabelas



## Cazador

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...to-open-Farmington-store-April-21.html?pg=all

I was lucky enough to be selected to be one of the seasonal employees working the gun counter! We have been in the store for a few days now getting everything set up and starting to stock the shelves!

I will have an opportunity to shoot in an employee tournament to see who gets to be the one that cuts the ribbon with an arrow in the grand opening!

I hope you guys are all as excited as I am. It is going to be so awesome working at Cabelas! Hopefully I actually make some money while I work there.


----------



## Al Hansen

Looking forward to not driving so far. How about a 10% forum discount ??? LOL.


----------



## KineKilla

Farmington.....Lehi

Wouldn't you know it, I'm right smack in the middle of the two options.


----------



## Dunkem

Can you let us know when you get 22LR in?:mrgreen:


----------



## willfish4food

Dunkem said:


> Can you let us know when you get 22LR in?:mrgreen:


Not saying it will be the same in Farmington, but when the Cabela's opened here in Huntsville, AL, there were pallets and pallets of Remington's bucket of bullets. I went 3 days after the opening and there were still pallets in the aisles. The bricks and 100 count boxes lasted a couple months before they also dried up. Prices weren't as good as pre-crazy days, but not bad at about 6.5 cents/per.


----------



## middlefork

Still don't understand why .22 is the last to come back.


----------



## Critter

It's funny on the .22lr that you see Remington all over the place but the other manufactures are almost never seen. 

Perhaps my problem is that my .22 rifles hate Remington .22 rounds. It's a good thing that I still have a good supply from years ago.


----------



## Dunkem

Are you guys gonna have a quicker check out system than the one in Lehi does? I've stood in line for an hour before there! I hate having to wait to spend my money.


----------



## bekins24

Real question will be if there are going to be some great sales/deals for the grand opening.


----------



## OKEE

I would not make any money working at Cabelas. But I would be a happy man:grin: Good luck Cazador on the tournament <<--O/ .


----------



## 2full

That is the kind of job I want when I semi-retire in a couple of years.

Are they going to have door greeters ? ;-)


----------



## OKEE

Any inside information for the Grand opening or any other day would be highly appreciated;-)


----------



## Fowlmouth

The Cabelas Distribution Center in Tooele has a counter where you can order and pick up immediately.(if the product is in stock) No more trips to Lehi for me. The store never has anything I find on line anyway, always end up ordering on line. This is a great service to go right to the source.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Cazador, I am in the hunting department! Can't wait for it to open!


----------



## Cazador

I will post up any information I get about the Grand Opening including deals and the availability of 22LR ammo. I do know that they are going to have a Club Visa Card night a few days prior to the grand opening, so if any of you are Cabelas Club Visa Card holders or want to become a Club Visa Card holder you can shop before the grand opening. I will post the dates and times of that when I find them out.


----------



## riptheirlips

Anyone know how you can get a ticket to the grand opening that they will have in the evening!!


----------



## Cazador

If you know someone who works there they will have 10 invitations to give out that will get you into the friends and family night on Sunday April 17th.


----------



## Cazador

Well guys they finished up the archery tournament. It was pretty interesting we shot a 3 arrow group cold at 15 yards and then measured the distance between all the arrows. The greatest distance was your group size. 1st place shot a 1 1/4 inch group. 2nd place shot a 1 1/2 inch group. I shot a 1 5/8 group and tied another shooter for 3rd. The interesting thing is all four of us get to submit essays detailing why we deserve to be the one who shoots the ribbon and corporate gets to decide which one of us gets the honor. I just finished writing my essay and will submit it Thursday to be sent to corporate. Wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## Cazador

We have several pallets worth of 22LR ammo that we are going to be putting out for our soft opening days and grand opening. We had to count and sort each brand yesterday so that we can put out certain percentages of our stock on the floor for each of the nights and the rest for our grand opening.


----------



## Cazador

Dunkem said:


> Are you guys gonna have a quicker check out system than the one in Lehi does? I've stood in line for an hour before there! I hate having to wait to spend my money.


We are going to have what they call line busting going on anytime that we have lines at our registers. We will have outfitters with scanners that will scan your cart and give you a barcode before you get to the register so they just have to scan the barcode and the whole transaction will ring up and then you just have to pay and get your items bagged and you are out the door.


----------



## High Desert

Are they having any opening sales? The only notice of the grand opening that I have received is the invitation to the club visa night but they didn't have any information on sales. So far, it seems like fairly light PR for a store opening.


----------



## Cazador

I haven't been told about any sales, but I have to stop in to the store tonight for a while so I will try to ask and see what I can find out. I have actually been a bit disappointed with the amount of PR that I have seen leading up to the grand opening so far. I figured that they would blanket the area with billboards and mailers and have spots all over the local tv channels weeks in advance, but I haven't seen much at all hopefully they will start getting the word out soon.


----------



## DallanC

Cabelas was great when new... but over the space of a few years the prices went way up, the quality of gear dropped, and their incredible return policy has gone to crap. I really only use the website anymore to get items shipped to store (avoid shipping chargers) from time to time (primarily because the stupid store never has said items in stock). 

Wish it were like it used to be when the chain was new to Utah but ah well...


-DallanC


----------



## Critter

DallanC said:


> Wish it were like it used to be when the chain was new to Utah but ah well...
> 
> -DallanC


I would go as far as saying back when there was only one store in Sidney, Nebraska.

Shipping to my home only took 3 days maximum, now up to a week. Back then they had great merchandise at a good price, now so so merchandise and high prices.

I guess that they need to pay for these huge stores somehow.


----------



## GaryFish

Thing is, the store in Farmington is half the size (72,000 sq/ft) of the Lehi store (150,000 sq/ft). Still a big store, but will be a let down after the Lehi store. And it also isn't new to the market - the old law of diminishing returns kicks in. but they keep building stores all over the country, so they are clearly making money with them. So, yea.


----------



## HighNDry

Are they going to hire a bunch of semi-retired and retired gentlemen to wonder around in camo or other supposed outdoor wear hoping they don't have to help anyone or answer a question they don't know the answer too?


----------



## Cazador

GaryFish said:


> Thing is, the store in Farmington is half the size (72,000 sq/ft) of the Lehi store (150,000 sq/ft). Still a big store, but will be a let down after the Lehi store. And it also isn't new to the market - the old law of diminishing returns kicks in. but they keep building stores all over the country, so they are clearly making money with them. So, yea.


Our store may be about half of the size of the Lehi Cabelas, but we still have about the same amount of retail space as Lehi does. Our store doesn't have a trophy room, shooting gallery, full service restaurant and grill, huge aquariums, or a huge mountain in the middle of the store. The only area of retail that we lost was the gifts section that has all of the bedding and decorations and pictures, we have every other area of retail and carry all of the same products as cabelas. If you ever find something online that isn't in the store most of the time you can have it shipped to the store free of charge for pickup. The only exception to that is when you are ordering something that comes from a third party like custom made furniture.


----------



## Cazador

HighNDry said:


> Are they going to hire a bunch of semi-retired and retired gentlemen to wonder around in camo or other supposed outdoor wear hoping they don't have to help anyone or answer a question they don't know the answer too?


We have a very diverse group of people working for us at cabelas. We do have older gentleman that are retired working there but we also have high school students working for us as well and every age in between. We have also gone through weeks of training on our systems and products, and all this week we have vendors in the store training all of our retail outfitters on their products. Our Outfitters will be very knowledgeable about the area in which they are working.


----------



## DallanC

Cazador said:


> If you ever find something online that isn't in the store most of the time you can have it shipped to the store free of charge for pickup.


Honestly, why cant we order powder off the website and get it shipped to store? You guys already get powder shipments. A person can order fully loaded ammo and get it shipped to store, but a lb of powder? Nope...

-DallanC


----------



## Idratherbehunting

HighNDry said:


> Are they going to hire a bunch of semi-retired and retired gentlemen to wonder around in camo or other supposed outdoor wear hoping they don't have to help anyone or answer a question they don't know the answer too?


I know at least one of the guys in the camo department won't be that way. I've got a friend who will be working in the camo department who is going to be really good.


----------



## High Desert

I am glad to see the new Cabela's. I think their new return policy is rational, their product selection is great and the quality is generally good. While it may have been great for some people to think that a warranty entitled you to replace your waders every year for life, we all know that makes no sense. Compared to the "old days" of comparatively small stores (think Sunset, Zinik, Wolfe) and limited products, even a down-sized Cabela's with staff that are less than omniscient will be a fantastic addition to our local options. Now, if they would just stop sending me two catalogs a week - seriously.


----------



## Critter

DallanC said:


> Honestly, why cant we order powder off the website and get it shipped to store? You guys already get powder shipments. A person can order fully loaded ammo and get it shipped to store, but a lb of powder? Nope...
> 
> -DallanC


You can but you still have to pay the hazmat fees.

At least you do on primers, I didn't ask about powders but I would guess it would be the same


----------



## Cazador

Here are some links to giveaways and events that are happening at cabelas this upcoming week with the grand opening.

http://www.cabelas.com/stores/store_info.jsp?pageName=076

http://www.cabelas.com/custserv/custserv.jsp?pageName=076G

http://www.cabelas.com/custserv/custserv.jsp?pageName=076S

http://www.cabelas.com/custserv/custserv.jsp?pageName=076A


----------



## Cazador

http://www.cabelas.com/custserv/custserv.jsp?pageName=RetailStoreFlyers&postalCode=84025&storeId=76


----------



## humpyflyguy

I just took a look at the grand opening flyer, I find it interesting they have on there some browning bolt actions on sale, I was there last night for the employee sale and they didn't have any browning rifles, actually the rifles they had were slim pickings for anything nice. They were trying to push some savage axis for a decent price. I decided to pick one up, filled out all the paperwork about 6 pm, ended up waiting in line for about three hours just to find out they hadn't ran the back ground check yet so they wanted me to wait until today and just put the gun on layaway, wasn't very impressed with the whole issue so I politely told the lady to keep the gun, the deal wasn't worth it for me to come back. What upset me, is when I was filling out the paperwork, the gentleman told me everything would be ran before the 7 pm deadline, so I wasted three hours sitting around waiting for nothing. Not very good customer service to start the week out. Also while waiting I talked to some of the gun people and they said they are still waiting for the higher end guns and don't think they will be coming anytime soon, so why are you guys advertising that browning bolt action??? 

It is a smaller store, the mounts are awesome, the set up of the store is great for how small it is. If your going there for camo, don't bother, their selection is minimal, don't even have much of their own Cabelas brand, let alone no Sitka and that's what I was hoping for. Ammo is slim, optics department was slim, actually most of the hunting department wasn't too good. What impressed me the most was the fishing department, holy crap, there are a lot of rods to check out. I felt they hit a home run with the fishing and power sports department, but foul balled the rest of the store. Just my $.02.... It seemed to me they were making it flow with the Farmington station stores and yuppies, not to the outdoors people.


----------



## DallanC

humpyflyguy said:


> It is a smaller store, the mounts are awesome,


Cabelas uses ALOT of fake, cast antlers / horns now for their displays.

-DallanC


----------



## humpyflyguy

I am pretty sure the average hunter knows that about their antlers, I should've been more precise, the mounts that are cool are the mountain lions and bears. They even have some fake trees in there with animals in them. That is what I was talking about, anymore I have a hard time looking at big game mounts inside stores knowing most of them are fake. But then if I shot a true monster buck or bull, I would want the real one displayed at my house for me to enjoy the memory of the hunt.


----------



## Critter

A lot of the animal heads are donated by hunters to be hung in Cabela's, Sportsman's Warehouse and other places. So without actually checking the antlers and horns you will never know what is real and what isn't. 

I know of a few mounts in the Sportsman's Warehouse in Provo and Vernal that came from other hunters that I know. They just didn't have anyplace in their homes to display them so they gave them to the stores.


----------



## riptheirlips

I just returned from the invitation sale at Cabela's. Was a real disappointment. Asked two employees where their pheasant load shotgun shells were. They had none (lead) the 2nd employee told me she would look it up and see when they would be in. She took off and never came back. I needed two cases and they had none. Not a big selection of rain gear either. Over all I was pretty disappointed, I will give them another try to see if they get their stuff together.


----------



## APD

thanks for the heads up on the sale flop. i was going to go tomorrow per the date on my invitation. i wanted to check the place out, look for a pack, some camo and hope to find some 22lr. guess my time will be better spent reloading or internet scouting for a new pack.


----------



## humpyflyguy

As far as camo goes don't bother, they had nothing yesterday at the employee sale, I was blown away. Even their new Cabelas camo pattern they only had some heavy winter selection, my son really likes that pattern and nothing, he also wanted some of the new under armor, nothing!!!! I wanted some more Sitka and nothing!!!!! They literally had like one shelf of men's camo and a small corner for women's, I couldn't believe it. I was looking for some .17 shells and couldn't find any. oh and for packs, they had a wall with like 10 packs on it, all the big bulky metal frame Cabelas brand. So if I were you I would buy online or drive down to lehi or even scheels.


----------



## Cazador

Hey everyone today is our club visa card day, so if you have a Cabelas visa card, or you would like to get a Cabelas visa you can come in today and shop 9-9.

Just a quick side note on .22LR
We have a bit in stock, but we are rationing it out so we have enough to stock our floor every day until sunday, so if you are looking for .22LR get there early because it will sell out quickly.


----------



## High Desert

I went to one of the preview nights. My impression was similar to others in that the store is very heavy on fishing gear and very light on hunting gear. That said, any addition to the local options for outdoor shopping is appreciated. And, I can order online and have it shipped to the store.


----------



## Critter

The smaller Cabela's have their place but don't expect to go there and see everything that their mega stores have or even a third of it. It is nice to the locals that you can order something and pick it up in the store, that way you have it. But if you are like me you want to put your hands onto the product to see just what you are buying.


----------



## Idratherbehunting

I went to the event last night. I had a great experience. There is a lot of fishing gear, but I thought there was still plenty of selection in the other areas I looked at. The increased fishing gear is probably strategic, based on the time of year. And I think having the fishing gear in the center of the floor rather than along the right wall like in Lehi makes it seem like there is even more there than there is.

I went in with the expectation that as this was an event prior to the Grand Opening of a new store, and almost all of these individuals are new and this is their first week on the job, that not everything would go perfectly smooth.

The people at the gun counter were exceptionally helpful, and I was impressed with the customer service. I was able to get the gun I wanted and they were very helpful in the process. Yes, it took longer than it has for me at other locations (about 30 minutes start to finish) but I expected it to be slower. I know I am slow my first week on a job too, because it hasn't become habit.

I had many people offer to help, greet me, and thank me for coming in. I'm excited to have another resource so much closer and am looking forward to going back in.


----------



## Cazador

10am today is the Grand Opening Ceremony. Come out and enjoy the store and the awesome events that we have today and this weekend. We expect to have between 10,00 to 20,000 people go through our store today, so please be patient when asking one of our outfitters for help. We will have all hands on deck today, but that will only be 200-300 outfitters scheduled throughout the entire day to help. We are all super excited to help your shopping needs and provide you with Legendary Customer Service. Thanks Guys


----------



## wyogoob

Critter said:


> I would go as far as saying back when there was only one store in Sidney, Nebraska.
> 
> ..........................................


Yeah

The store downtown or the store out on the interstate? I use to hang in the old store downtown, 1980s.

.


----------



## wyogoob

Cazador said:


> 10am today is the Grand Opening Ceremony. Come out and enjoy the store and the awesome events that we have today and this weekend. We expect to have between 10,00 to 20,000 people go through our store today, so please be patient when asking one of our outfitters for help. We will have all hands on deck today, but that will only be 200-300 outfitters scheduled throughout the entire day to help. We are all super excited to help your shopping needs and provide you with Legendary Customer Service. Thanks Guys


Cool, I have to go to Ogden today so I may stop in.

Do you have any IMR 4955?

.


----------



## DallanC

The nicest thing about cabelas is ordering stuff online and getting it shipped to store for free. Website has 10x more stuff than the store, and you can get sale offers there that doesnt show up in stores, yet can still ship to store. 22lr? You can order that stuff weekly and get it shipped to store.

Only real reason I stop in anymore, to pick up a order.


-DallanC


----------



## Cazador

wyogoob said:


> Cool, I have to go to Ogden today so I may stop in.
> 
> Do you have any IMR 4955?
> 
> .


I'm not sure if we do or not. Sorry. I won't be in the store and able to check until 4.


----------



## wyogoob

Cazador said:


> I'm not sure if we do or not. Sorry. I won't be in the store and able to check until 4.


They had IMR 4955, cool.

It was very crowded.


----------



## royta

Bummer.

http://sportingclassicsdaily.com/bass-pro-purchase/

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

royta said:


> Bummer.
> 
> http://sportingclassicsdaily.com/bass-pro-purchase/
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Great news for most of us!

After the merger there will be fewer catalogs; the extent of which is unknown at this point.

On the down side this could spell disaster for the paper industry in America.

.


----------

